# Front Bumper issues



## SouthPawZilla (Aug 16, 2018)

Has anyone else experiences problems with their front bumper from the RS package wingtipping and not hugging the headlamps properly? 

I purchased my 2016 Cruze new and within a few months of taking it off the lot, the driver side of the front bumper began to come out. Over the course of the next couple of years, I would take the car to my local dealership to have their collision center perform warranty repair on the bumper to get it back into place. They said they had to repair this the same way each time under GM's recommendation since it was warranty repair. Of course this continued to happen after the bumper-to-bumper ran out and as soon as that happened, the local dealership told me "It's a GM problem at this point."

Later on, I moved to a different city and eventually got another opinion on the bumper from the dealership here. The rep here pointed out to me that the front bumper also isn't hugging my headlamps as they should and he believes that after a couple of failed attempts to fix the bumper, the initial dealership should have tried replacing the whole thing while it was still under warranty.

Now I have an open ticket with GM regarding this but I've having a hard time getting them to agree with me on my situation and are recommending that I either take the vehicle back to the original collision center (which 1. is far away now and 2. I'm obviously not satisfied with their service at this point) or I can take it to the local dealership and work with them for cost assistance options. Given the history, I don't feel like I should have to pay anything for a proper attempt to made at fixing my bumper.

Has anyone had any other problems or experiences like this?


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

mine is doing something similiar under the front passenger headlight but i just got in accident yesterday and now its worse so hopefully they replace the whole thing lol well see

definately need a new grill and hood though


----------

